# DTE - Dart Energy



## System (5 July 2010)

Arrow Energy (AOE) is in the process of demerging its international assets and certain Australian assets into a separate ASX listed corporate entity, named Dart Energy (DTE).

Dart Energy's vision is to be the leading global coal bed methane company. The company will be led by many of Arrow's existing executive management team, with a proven track record of success.

Dart Energy's portfolio of assets and extensive business development pipeline provides an opportunity for the company to deliver sustainable performance and growth, in a world that is increasingly dependent upon unconventional energy resources.

http://www.dartenergy.com.au


----------



## shinobi346 (17 August 2010)

I'm a shareholder so I'm a bit annoyed by this. 

Looks like they are trying to make this one go quietly with no announcement on their website or ASX. It doesnt look like Australian news sites have caught on either. Just a few overseas news sites scattered here and there.

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...o-exit-two-coal-seam-gas-blocks-in-india.html

And just a month earlier in the demerger booklet they as arrow were sprouting how good their presence in India was.


----------



## yap (15 September 2010)

8 September 2010
Gas Sales Agreement at Liulin, China
Global coal bed methane (CBM) company Dart Energy Limited (ASXTE) today announced the signing of a Gas Sales Agreement (GSA) at the Liulin project in China, as Dart and its partners at Liulin push closer to delivering one of the country’s first commercial CBM production projects.
The GSA has been entered into between China United Coal Bed Methane (CUCBM) on behalf of the Liulin gas project and Shaanxi CUCBM, a company which is primarily responsible for the marketing and sale of gas for local power generation in Shaanxi province, China.
The GSA relates to supply of gas from the initial Liulin pilot wells on a take-or-pay basis, of approximately 1.3 BCF per annum over a period of 15 years. First gas is to be delivered by 1 July 2011 with the take-or-pay obligations commencing 1 July 2012.
The agreed gas price is 1.58 RMB per cubic metre (1.38 RMB per cubic metre base price subject to annual escalation and review, plus 0.20 RMB per cubic metre government subsidy). This equates to approximately A$ 6.90 per gigajoule.


More on ASX website obviously


----------



## laurie (27 September 2010)

Looks like DTE is making a bid for AZO both are in a trading halt wasn't hard to guess this one 

laurie


----------



## shinobi346 (28 September 2010)

I'm surprised at how fast they moved in for the kill. I didn't expect this to happen for a few months at least, in 2011 sometime. Well, I guess while gas is the darling...


----------



## Dabler (1 October 2010)

*DTE*

Has anyone noticed this stock lately? it has been pounding along quite well, I am holding it at the moment, I wouldn't mind somebody that knows it better to tell me some info as to where it may go in the future.


----------



## oldblue (1 October 2010)

*Re: DTE*



Dabler said:


> Has anyone noticed this stock lately? it has been pounding along quite well, I am holding it at the moment, I wouldn't mind somebody that knows it better to tell me some info as to where it may go in the future.




Where it goes in the future is anyone's guess but at the moment it's being carried along on the reputation of its management - who did so brilliantly with Arrow - and the expectation that they will be able to repeat that success in one of the overseas jurisdictions in which they have interests.

A successful takeover of Apollo will considerably enhance their prospects in Australia.

I hold a few.


----------



## Dabler (1 October 2010)

Thank you for merging this thread with an older one, and thanks for pointing out older info as well, it is handy.
I hope somebody takes an interest in which way I should look at this stock... trade frequently or hold for a longer term.
cheers.

Sorry about this last comment of mine as we clashed posting.


----------



## laurie (1 October 2010)

This is another company that will be taken over like Arrow they find the gas and someone will take it over because Dart haven't the capital to build refineries to process the gas remember QGC,AOE,AZO,PES all went the same way!

laurie


----------



## oldblue (2 October 2010)

laurie said:


> This is another company that will be taken over like Arrow they find the gas and someone will take it over because Dart haven't the capital to build refineries to process the gas remember QGC,AOE,AZO,PES all went the same way!
> 
> laurie




Yes, that's a likely (inevitable?) outcome if DTE are successful. However, a worse scenario would be that they find a reasonable amount of gas but no-one comes to the takeover table, for whatever reason - price, oversupply, etc.

Meanwhile, I'm enjoying the ride!


----------



## Dabler (4 October 2010)

*Re: DTE*



oldblue said:


> Where it goes in the future is anyone's guess but at the moment it's being carried along on the reputation of its management - who did so brilliantly with Arrow - and the expectation that they will be able to repeat that success in one of the overseas jurisdictions in which they have interests.
> 
> A successful takeover of Apollo will considerably enhance their prospects in Australia.
> 
> I hold a few.




Thanks very much oldblue, you made me feel better about it.
It is still rolling along and I'm still holding it, I have been very tempted to trade it but to me it seems ok to hold atm.
cheers.


----------



## robz7777 (25 February 2011)

Any news on Dart?, no announcements recently and the share price going against the market since October.. Just no interest out there for this one?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 April 2011)

Bot action.  Another 4 cents in this one today?  Currently 91c.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 April 2011)

There's +5 cents.  Don't buy now.  96c is a trendline.


----------



## LifeChoices (17 May 2011)

I'm taking a punt that there's a bit of support out here now for DTE at 0.65


----------



## jaystar86 (17 May 2011)

Hey Life,

Is your above a test of your buyer/seller ratio half baked system?  

J


----------



## LifeChoices (17 May 2011)

jaystar86 said:


> Hey Life,
> 
> Is your above a test of your buyer/seller ratio half baked system?
> 
> J




I can't get my protractor set to work properly. The market has been dreadful over the past month. My half baked, two bit buyer/seller ratio is pointing at DTE - the volume is looking good also. I'm taking a punt this one will turn around for a few days at least.

The other one standing out today is GNS - same thing, may have turned a corner for a little while. But I'm not a big fan of them.

Let's see.


----------



## LifeChoices (27 May 2011)

Support for DTE has grown today, buyer/seller ratio currently at over 500%, shares up today over 5% on solid volume. Looks like a some life left in it.


----------



## Buckfont (27 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Support for DTE has grown today, buyer/seller ratio currently at over 500%, shares up today over 5% on solid volume. Looks like a some life left in it.




The Inside Trader had a buy on it yesterday..........

Price: 68c

Target: >$1

Time frame: 6 mths

Risk: Medium


DART ENERGY (DTE)

Well, the market has taken a beating just recently so now is the time to start looking for bargains.

We picked Dart Energy in the Inside Trader in March this year at $1 but it is now down 30%. We are still bullish on this stock for a few reasons:

    Directors have pumped over $1M into it in the last few months
    We are seeing a large increase in buyer demand and smart money at these levels
    There is good support showing at 66c
    They have just completed a capital rasing and now are funded with $150M cash and no debt
    They have many good prospects globally.


----------



## robz7777 (4 January 2012)

Buckfont said:


> The Inside Trader had a buy on it yesterday..........
> 
> Price: 68c
> 
> ...




Up 14% from all time lows on not much volume yesterday, is this smart money buying again?? From a (very) basic look at the financials they have another $100m capital raising due in 2013 to fund ongoing capex for the next 2 years only. 

If things get ugly(er) in the market and they are unable to raise funds would the expectation be that the capex is scrapped? Would they be able to progress to generating cash without it?


----------



## oldblue (4 January 2012)

I don't know about "smart money" but it's the sort of reaction one would expect from a well read "Inside Trader".


----------



## robz7777 (4 January 2012)

oldblue said:


> I don't know about "smart money" but it's the sort of reaction one would expect from a well read "Inside Trader".




The same sort of smart money that bought into Paladin after the Japan tsunami when it fell to 3.50.. Before sliding down to 1.00 6 months later.


----------



## Dang (17 January 2012)

Some nice price action yesterday.  Good to see the AUS market responding positively to announcements about the international side of the business.  Nick Davies has been lamenting the lack of SP response to milestones and announcements in the year past.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 March 2012)

Been watching this slide for a few months.  If it has any juice at all in its tank, it will put on a few cents to 34.  Broader market is against it now, but that's ok, maybe it will continue its counter-cyclical attitude.


----------



## skc (28 March 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Been watching this slide for a few months.  If it has any juice at all in its tank, it will put on a few cents to 34.  Broader market is against it now, but that's ok, maybe it will continue its counter-cyclical attitude.




Got some at 30 this morning. Full turnaround in market depth thanks to the "Nothing's wrong" response to the reverse speeding ticket.

Resistance at 34, 38, 44.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 March 2012)

skc said:


> Got some at 30 this morning. Full turnaround in market depth thanks to the "Nothing's wrong" response to the reverse speeding ticket.
> 
> Resistance at 34, 38, 44.




You did well with 30.

One problem: where's the day trader activity?   I'm feeling like this is broker-orchestrated, what with those massive x-trades.  Not that this is a deal-breaker but, I'd like to see the day punters come on board.


----------



## skc (28 March 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> You did well with 30.
> 
> One problem: where's the day trader activity?   I'm feeling like this is broker-orchestrated, what with those massive x-trades.  Not that this is a deal-breaker but, I'd like to see the day punters come on board.




Why?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 March 2012)

Well I've seen these broker jobs before and they go nowhere unless people hop on board.  The broker (under instruction presumably) hopes that by churning a few million shares that they can generate interest.  I want to see multiple price levels falling over, but all I'm seeing is the volume increasing slowly.


----------



## skc (28 March 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Well I've seen these broker jobs before and they go nowhere unless people hop on board.  The broker (under instruction presumably) hopes that by churning a few million shares that they can generate interest.  I want to see multiple price levels falling over, but all I'm seeing is the volume increasing slowly.




The build up of the market depth does seem quite deliberate... and if brokers are deliberately sending you a message oneway - one should probably act the other way!

Stop at breakeven and looking for a half exit just below 36.


----------



## robz7777 (15 June 2012)

Still very tempted to try and catch this falling knife called DTE. Cash backing appears to be close to current SP (112m cash vs 750m issues shares).

Bell Potter have a target price of 44c (albeit from Feb '12) and the company continues to expand reserves but slower than they were targeting. Looking to turn a profit in 2014. 

Does anyone think Shell would look at DTE after the takeover of Arrow a couple of years ago?


----------



## RottenValue (15 June 2012)

As a long term value investor by nature, this is the one speculative stock that I bought to add a bit of spice to otherwise a boring portfolio (that is making a good return!).  Really bought it on the back of the good management team coming out of Arrow, who I sense are also getting pissed at the lack of positive action on the SP.

Anyway, committed now and hoping that at some distant point in the future the price will get back above 0.35 so I can get out.  

Or it goes to zero as the cash runs out which then reinforces why I am not a Trader by nature.


----------



## pavilion103 (15 June 2012)

From a technical point of view this has hit its current lows on noticeably higher volume, much higher volume. It looks as if it is rounding off a bit. 
I'm marking the 23/5 bar as my support here. If it can break above the 29/5 high on strong absorption volume we could be in business for a quick little rally.  It has tested the lows twice now and volume has tended to taper off a bit in general. 

This one is certainly on my watchlist.


----------



## 2Dmax (11 January 2013)

As new to trading this is the first stock i have bought
Bought it last month at 0.135 and since i have held it it has been up as high as 0.17 maybe i should of sold now trading at 0.15 but still to break even 0.14 anyone else have any views on this stock?


----------



## verce (7 April 2013)

2Dmax said:


> As new to trading this is the first stock i have bought
> Bought it last month at 0.135 and since i have held it it has been up as high as 0.17 maybe i should of sold now trading at 0.15 but still to break even 0.14 anyone else have any views on this stock?




Hi Max

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...uality-could-end-scots-drilling-plan.20723754

This is the most recent article I could find.


----------



## mim168 (17 June 2013)

anybody got any news as to why my sunken ship is floating rapidly the last few days??


----------



## skc (17 June 2013)

mim168 said:


> anybody got any news as to why my sunken ship is floating rapidly the last few days??




Did you read their respond to the ASX price query? They referred to recent deal by AJL.


----------



## pavilion103 (22 July 2013)

This one looking likely. I got in a couple of days ago. I wonder if this is a breakaway gap. Looks to have some momentum.


----------



## pavilion103 (7 August 2013)

I've got a couple of parcels of this one. Avg price 13c.

Had my eye on it for a little while. Will monitor closely


----------



## Knobby22 (7 August 2013)

Dart has a lot of irons in the fire and has been treated harshly by the Australian sharemarket. This is unjustified and I think the uptrend will continue. for the record I bought at 0.135. have been eyeing the company but missed the boat a bit.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 September 2013)

Trendline break here.  Just watching the action.  There was one very big buyer yesterday.  Today it's just the bots pinging away for no significant volume.


----------



## Country Lad (25 September 2013)

This one had it all on the way up - double bottom, a few flags, cup & handle and even a break in P&F yesterday.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Shaker (25 September 2013)

Hi CL

Yeah I bought into this one yesterday @0.145 due to a 6 month high being broken. Will be interesting to see where it goes from here.

Shaker


----------



## laurie (25 September 2013)

Robert Millner from NHC will clear the decks of dead wood and will do to DTE what he has done in the pass to many other companies he's involved in. With over 16% interest this will be repaired for a T/O by a major e.g STO OR NHC will diverse into an Energy Stock whatever happens he is a stellar performer


----------



## So_Cynical (25 September 2013)

laurie said:


> Robert Millner from NHC will clear the decks of dead wood and will do to DTE what he has done in the pass to many other companies he's involved in. With over 16% interest this will be repaired for a T/O by a major e.g STO OR NHC will diverse into an Energy Stock whatever happens he is a stellar performer




NHC bought a small (unlisted) gas and oil company about 6 months ago, so they are already moving in that direction..had a look at Dart tonight for the first time due to the NHC substantial holder ann.

Overall im underwhelmed...must admit is was just a very brief look.


----------



## laurie (26 September 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Overall im underwhelmed...must admit is was just a very brief look.




I've been overwhelmed by NHC track record on these matters


----------



## laurie (27 September 2013)

Remember a lot of Dart owners are NHC owners and a lot of NHC owners are DTE owners...... so IMHO you cannot loose


----------



## skc (28 September 2013)

laurie said:


> Remember a lot of Dart owners are NHC owners and a lot of NHC owners are DTE owners...... so IMHO you cannot loose




What makes you think that is the case?


----------



## laurie (28 September 2013)

skc said:


> What makes you think that is the case?



 Comments from other forums should have said a few as there was a cross holding between NHC & Arrow Energy when Dart was formed!


----------



## Nh55 (1 October 2013)

Hey guys.

Bought into Dart Energy this week, value is going down in the last few days. Thoughts? opinions on when you think it will go up? 

Cheers


----------



## oldblue (1 October 2013)

The one for nine entitlement offer at 9cps closed today. The traded shareprice is probably dropping to reflect this. Anyone's guess as to where and when this trend will stop and reverse but it will probably need some news, IMO.


----------



## laurie (3 October 2013)

Nh55 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Bought into Dart Energy this week, value is going down in the last few days. Thoughts? opinions on when you think it will go up?
> 
> Cheers




Its going down because the NSW State Government has quarantine 1 Million acres of land from CSG idiots then wait for the wingers when gas prices go up


----------



## Nh55 (7 October 2013)

Ah ok. It's only going down at the moment still. When do you think it will recover?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 October 2013)

Nh55 said:


> Ah ok. It's only going down at the moment still. When do you think it will recover?




I was expecting a bounce, or at least a pause, at 12.5.  Since that didn't happen, I sold expecting a decent drop to follow.  I'd be extremely surprised if it doesn't bounce off .96/.97.


----------



## Shaker (8 October 2013)

Hi Gringott

I also dumped out of that stock. Looks like fairly solid support at .97c and looks like it might be tested tomorrow.

Shaker


----------



## laurie (9 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I was expecting a bounce, or at least a pause, at 12.5.  Since that didn't happen, I sold expecting a decent drop to follow.  I'd be extremely surprised if it doesn't bounce off .96/.97.



  You mean .096/.097 ?


----------



## Shaker (9 October 2013)

Yeah I did mean it was .097. But it bounced back up today I see

Shaker


----------



## laurie (10 October 2013)

Shaker said:


> Yeah I did mean it was .097. But it bounced back up today I see
> 
> Shaker




Maybe someone closer to the action knows more than you and I?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 October 2013)

laurie said:


> Maybe someone closer to the action knows more than you and I?




You might be interested to read about the NSW govt and coal seam gas in relation to Dart and a few other companies.  Some stuff on HC.


----------



## Country Lad (10 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> You might be interested to read about the NSW govt and coal seam gas in relation to Dart and a few other companies.  Some stuff on HC.




Probably came from the  article in the Australian.


I'd rather read the newspapers than HC


----------



## laurie (10 October 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Probably came from the  article in the Australian.
> 
> 
> I'd rather read the newspapers than HC




Would have to totally agree with you on that comment


----------



## System (22 October 2014)

On October 21st, 2014, Dart Energy Limited (DTE) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the scheme of arrangement whereby IGas Energy plc acquired all of the ordinary shares in the Company.


----------

